# Glitter cups



## Rusti (Jan 13, 2018)

I have found another crafting fun thing that's almost as addictive as soap! Glitter tumblers! I've practiced on a little cheap cup from the Dollar Tree and have moved up to my first real steel tumbler and have put in the work to source a lot of things for them. I expect I'll be making a few to take with me to the comic cons I plan on doing tables at.

https://www.facebook.com/thelittleblackcatcompany/videos/221587701718218/

So shiny...


----------



## earlene (Jan 13, 2018)

What fun!  Please post some photos of your glitter cup creations when you have done some.  Great Comic Con idea.


----------



## Rusti (Jan 14, 2018)

I totally will! I should have one finished enough to photograph tomorrow. It takes three or four days to make one. One day for the glitter coat and once that's on you have to let it dry well enough that the glitter and glue won't smear when you start with the resin. Then the first coat of resin has to dry several hours to be hard enough to take the second coat (and any vinyl decal you happen to want to apply) and then the final coat of resin and that has to cure about 3 days before anything could be used or shipped. They are so much fun because just like soap, the possibilities are totally endless.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 14, 2018)

I've been wanting to glitter my yeti cup but I'm afraid of messing it up when applying the epoxy.


----------



## Rusti (Jan 14, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> I've been wanting to glitter my yeti cup but I'm afraid of messing it up when applying the epoxy.



I suppose I could compare it to using lye for the first time with soap. It's kind of intimidating to start with knowing it could go wrong, but acetone will strip the clearcast epoxy off. So if you screw up and need to strip the cup, there are lots of tutorials also covering how to do that too.

I am sure there will come a day, just like in soaping, where I bork something to a royal degree, but so far, so good!

Pictures!


----------



## Soapprentice (Jan 16, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 16, 2018)

Those are really cool!


----------



## isha (Jan 16, 2018)

Awesome!!!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 16, 2018)

So cool Rusti - they really look great!


----------



## Serene (Feb 12, 2018)

These are lovely.


----------



## lyschelw (Feb 23, 2018)

Those are really cool.  For the glitter part is it done line Navajo sand art? Like where you put down a sticky substance and sprinkle the glitter over it in stages?


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 23, 2018)

Oh, my, just search Youtube for "glitter cup" and you'll see how it's done. Lots and lots of ideas!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 23, 2018)

WHOA, Nice!

I try to avoid craft  glitter because of the oceans.  I heard it hurts the aquatic life?


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 24, 2018)

In the two videos I watched, they were using a glitter or pearlescent spray paint, not actual loose glitter. I've never used glitter paint so I don't know what's actually in it to make it be glittery. After creating the glitter design, they protected it with a clear coat. One person coated it with 2-part epoxy and the other used spray urethane.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 24, 2018)

Not sure is something I want to try, but I watch this one, and was very helpful.  It has 3 parts, so is loooong.


----------



## Rusti (Feb 24, 2018)

I use Mod Podge for my glue. For the Ahsoka cup I drew the patterns on first, then painted in the blue stripes with the glue, and glittered them, then the white then the orange, put on a layer of resin, then the decal, then the final layer of resin.
@SunRiseArts - I do use craft glitter, but you can also use craft or spray paint or fabric too.


----------

